# Thermasol 84 Steam Shower Unit - reboot



## jgroman (Dec 31, 2013)

A steam shower unit we installed several years ago is now not producing steam. It will produce hot water on the auto flush but no steam in any mode. I have done everything but the reboot on the unit as I am not sure how that is done. My concern is I need to replace this unit which I do not want to do. Any suggestions on how to fix. Job too small for my regular plumbers to come by and the cost of that visit too high for what may be only a reboot need thanks


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

If you don't know how to service the products you install, you have no business installing said product. And nowhere in your bio does it mention anything about being a plumbing professional. Also since you seem to be incapable of reading simple directions (such as the rules of this site) you probably missed the troubleshooting guide on the steam unit. I would say you should invest in something other than plumbing. The only reason I'm being easy on you is because I used to have two bosses just like you, investment guys with no plumbing knowledge. Have a nice day and good luck


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The plumbers who installed it should be happy to service what they install. Sounds a little fishy to me. But hey, what do I know, I just work here.

Moreover, this is a site for professional plumbers only. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

"Job too small for my regular plumbers to come by"

OP is a homeowner seeking advice rather than plumber who did the install. Strange that your regular plumber doesn't want to come by for a simple call, perhaps another licenced professional contractor in your area can assist you. This website is limited to professional plumbers rather than advice-seekers, which prevents an inundation of non-professionals from diluting the true purpose of the board, which is to further the licenced plumbing professional in their occupation.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No one else wants to chime in before we drop the hammer?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jgroman said:


> A steam shower unit we installed several years ago is now not producing steam. It will produce hot water on the auto flush but no steam in any mode. I have done everything but the reboot on the unit as I am not sure how that is done. My concern is I need to replace this unit which I do not want to do. Any suggestions on how to fix. Job too small for my regular plumbers to come by and the cost of that visit too high for what may be only a reboot need thanks


 Did you try being naked when you were rebooting??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you try Control/Alt/Delete?

I'll call you at 3AM to see how it worked...:laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ill be nice for once.... Thermasol... Package and send to them.... They fix for free....

Now hire a plumber to disconnect. Lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did you try Control/Alt/Delete?
> 
> I'll call you at 3AM to see how it worked...:laughing:


Hahahahabahahahahahabahahahhh! Laughed so hard I think I sharted!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

